# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  شروع برنامه نویسی مودباس

## hmahdavi921

با سلام
میخوام برنامه نویسی مود باس رو شروع کنم . اگر دوستان منابعی رو سراغ دارند لطفا راهنمایی کنند.
با تشکر

----------

